# Pregnant and sacked



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi there

God I'm just so angry and wondered if you could offer some advice.  I know its non fertility related and I know its not in your area of expertise but just wondered what you would advise.

My cousin got a job recently she started two weeks ago and on Friday she found out she was pregnant, she told her boss straight away (i know she shouldnt have done this, but she felt she should)  well she want in today and they have sacked her saying they were going on holiday and did'nt want to leave a new start on her own. (holiday was booked before she got the job)  She has also just told me that she never got a contract yet.... does she have a leg to stand on??  I can't beleive they would do that, they are a very reputable company (remax)
Aurgh!!!

I appreciate any advice you offer. thanks

Donna


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya thought I might as well ask another question cos I've been meaning to for ages its a bit morbid perhaps  .  If something were to happen to me and dh that meant we couldnt look after our son i.e. death. how can we make sure that my sister would bring him up over anyone else.  I have a mil who is loaded and could easily give up work to look after him but we really would'nt want him to go to her cos she's a bit of a loon, to say th least  .  would a cristening with god parents be legally binding?

Donna


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Donna

Thank you for your post. As your first query is employment related I will deal with this and respond in due course. 

Your second query will be dealt with by Nat Gamble who is currently on holiday, however she will respond upon her return. 

Kind regards

Louise Gibson
[email protected]


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Aww thanks appreciate that.

Donna


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Donna

To answer your question about guardianship of your son, what you and your husband need to do is to make wills (or do a codicil to your current wills) which appoint your sister as legal guardian in the event of your deaths.  That would give her automatic parental responsibility for your son if you both die, and so ensure that she, rather than your mother in law, cared for your son.  

That's the legal way for determining who gets to look after your children if you die.  Christening with god-parents doesn't give any legal status.

If you want my help with sorting this out, I'd be delighted to help - please do email or PM me.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Donna

From the information provided in your first query it sounds as if your cousin might have been discriminated against on the ground of her sex due to her pregnancy.  As the employment has terminated she could raise a grievance with her employer in writing.  This is a statutory process and is a step to take before considering proceedings in an employment tribunal. 

There is a lot of information available on the internet to assist in raising grievances, including www.direct.gov.co.uk and www.acas.co.uk. Another good website which provides information on sex discrimination is www.eoc.org.uk.  

Your cousin should not delay in raising the grievance as claims should be brought to the employment tribunal within three months of the act complained of.  Your cousin should consider seeking legal advice and could speak to her local Citizens Advice Bureau. 

Kind regards


Louise Gibson
/links


----------

